# Uber + GoogleMAps + Blackberry KEYone.



## Vision1961 (Nov 8, 2017)

Background: I bought a Blackberry KEYone - primarily because of the advanced security capability as my business phone for use with Uber. As we all know Uber has it's own navigation system - which is not the best, i.e. it recently took me to down a dead-end street which had a 10' high fence between myself and the riders apartment building! So yes there is also the option to use Google Maps... which I am now trying out.

However when navigating toward a rider or food pickup/delivery - I cannot get audible turn-by-turn instructions in Google maps OR for that matter in the Uber navigation - only an icon indicating my current position on the map, which means I need to look away from the road to view the map - which is not good as it could give rise to a distracted driving charge!

So, if someone could explain how I switch on/activate this feature I would certainly be very grateful - I am however new to the Android OS so as much as I know it's a pain, I would really appreciate step by step instructions.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

How I would troubleshoot this:

Does Google Maps show the voice options when you tap the speaker icon towards top-right? And is it muted? (see screenshot)
Do you have your phone paired with any bluetooth device, like your car stereo, and during navigation is the phone connected to the BT device? Turn off BT on the phone and see if it makes a difference.
The way my car's stereo works with BT, I don't hear the navigation voice either while BT is connected to my phone.


----------



## Vision1961 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for this...
1. My Google Maps does not look anything like your screenshot (location details aside!) and I cannot even find the speaker icon(s).
2. I have had my phone paired to the car - as it is easier that way to make and receive phone calls, but when I go out today I will disconnect it and see if it makes a difference to the Google Maps audio functionality.

As an update... I do sometimes get turn by turn directions but it is definitely on the minority of occasions - I have wondered if it is an issue with the driving speed (not that I am a fast driver!!) and the app not being able to keep up to the extent that I have driven beyond the turn before the audio command updates??? This occurred to me when I realised that I have on a few occasions arrived at a physical location while on the map I am still half a block down the road.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Now that's strange, your KEYone runs Android, and I thought Google Maps is Google Maps on all Android devices. That screenshot is from my Blackberry Priv, and it looks identical to Google Maps on my Samsung Galaxy: both have the speaker icon underneath the magnifying glass (tapped/expanded in this screenshot). Could you post a screenshot from your Google Maps while in directions mode?

The issue with my car's factory stereo is that it only puts through bluetooth sound from a phone when there's an active call. It doesn't let me play music from my phone, or for that matter, it doesn't take sound from any app on a phone. To remedy the situation I added this bluetooth adapter below, which plugs into my stereo's AUX input, and all I have to do is switch the stereo to AUX and all sounds from the phone (apps and calls) come through the stereo, including navigation directions from Google Maps. This also lets me easily switch back and forth between radio and navigation voice without having to touch the phone.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/A2DP-3-5mm...dio-Receiver-Adapter-USB-Charger/161480287365


----------



## Vision1961 (Nov 8, 2017)

My bad ... the screenshot you posted did appear once I was getting a nav route to a destination - however the audio wasn't muted. I looked around a little deeper in settings and also disabled the bluetooth to the car - which is a pain given the calls issue as above but together with that and changing some other settings, I do now have audio on Google maps.

I'll took a look at the link you sent, that does appear to be a workable solution - unfortunately that particular seller does not ship to Canada so I'll take a look for it on Amazon.

Thanks for the audio solution!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I posted that adapter since it's what I have, it works with my situation, and it needs no interaction with the phone or with the device itself. Other similar adapters should work too. But I'm glad the mystery is solved!


----------

